# Mites, mange, scabies, or whatever you call it



## Backyardherder (Jun 11, 2013)

The internet is so overflowing with information that I'm utterly confused. I've noticed small bald patches on both our goats and suspect mites, because it doesn't look like ringworm. How do I know for sure? 

I've heard that mites, mange and scabies are basically all the same thing, is that so? Is Ivermectin a good solution? I've looked for it on ebay but the only stuff I found is for horses, can it be used for goats as well? 

If absolutely necessary we'll work with a vet, of course, but we'd like to try doing what we can do ourselves first, vets are so expensive.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2013)

It depends on whether they are biting or sucking.

External sprays will kill both biting and sucking. Ivermectin will only kill sucking.

I prefer using a low pressure garden sprayer with pyrethrins 10% solution and spraying entire goat... repeat in 10 days, and I recommend again once after that.

Frontline spray with fiprinol can also be used with great success. This stuff is very pricey but has a better residual value than the pyrethrins.


----------



## Backyardherder (Jun 11, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Frontline spray with fiprinol can also be used with great success. This stuff is very pricey but has a better residual value than the pyrethrins.


I have Frontline which I use on our dog against ticks. Is this the same stuff?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2013)

if it is the spray probably.... I haven't used it but my farm partner has... took my new bottle and used it before I got the chance. :/

I have heard it works real good. Next time I see my farm partners goats I'll see.... they are way deep in the thick woods.... I am not going in... TICKS and you can't go more than 4-5 ft... woods too thick.


----------



## farmgirl01 (Jun 11, 2013)

I've used the Frontline spray with success.  I use it on my chickens as well.


----------



## Backyardherder (Jun 11, 2013)

farmgirl01 said:
			
		

> I've used the Frontline spray with success.  I use it on my chickens as well.


On chickens as well? That is good to know, just in case I ever need it (although I've never yet seen a tick or other parasite on one of our chickens). 

By the way, that Silver Sebright in your avatar photo is just gorgeous!


----------



## Backyardherder (Jun 12, 2013)

OK, I sprayed them with Frontline today. Do I have to do it just once, or do I have to repeat treatment?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 12, 2013)

Repeat in 10 days


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 12, 2013)

frontline for dogs and cats does not kill mites,  Not sure if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 12, 2013)

Fiprinol does kill mites, all our goat vets in our region (central piedmont NC) are recommending it as there is extreme resistance to so many products. Pyrethrins, the most common one available, no longer works here. 
It is also much more residual.


----------



## Backyardherder (Jun 13, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Repeat in 10 days


OK... my husband is of the opinion that just spraying isn't enough, you have to massage it well into the skin, is that true?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 13, 2013)

Take a comb or brush going against the lay of the hair and spray, take rubber gloves and rub it inti the coat. Shaved goats are easier. I think it really gets under control much better and maintenance is easier. I don't shave my goats, but I know it does make a difference.


----------



## farmgirl01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Backyardherder said:
			
		

> farmgirl01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it on the birds to prevent feather damage from feather mites.  The mites will chew on the feather and can cause lots of damage.  I have only seen mites one time and it was years ago.  When at a chicken show the judge handles every single bird and you can bring home lots of "other critters".
That Sebright is a wonderful bird and has won good for us.  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Backyardherder (Jun 16, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Take a comb or brush going against the lay of the hair and spray, take rubber gloves and rub it inti the coat. Shaved goats are easier. I think it really gets under control much better and maintenance is easier. I don't shave my goats, but I know it does make a difference.


Thanks so much! My goats have short hair so hopefully it will work without shaving.


----------

